# A heavy hitter and a new design.



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Hey guys, 
Finished these guys up and sent them out this week.

Another brass heavy hitter. And a new design, thanks to the help of StringSlap, through some conversation back and forth we came up with this guy. Hope you all like it. I asked my daughter what I should name it, she said it should be called "thumper" so I guess that's what we're going with. (She's the boss)

I hope these are enjoyed as much as I've enjoyed making them.

If either of these names are taken please let me know I don't want to over step anybody. Thanks


----------



## Old Iowan (Aug 9, 2019)

Very nice....very shinny....Reminds me of the Christmas song "Sliver and Gold"!!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Old Iowan said:


> Very nice....very shinny....Reminds me of the Christmas song "Sliver and Gold"!!


Thank you! If only they were silver and gold.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

I love 'em!!


----------



## 16YearOldWoodturner (Jun 30, 2019)

Island made said:


> Old Iowan said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice....very shinny....Reminds me of the Christmas song "Sliver and Gold"!!
> ...


Is that a challenge.

Edit: looking for sponsors for New Slingshot, sponsorship starts at $1000.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

treeman said:


> I love 'em!!


Awesome ! Glad you like them. Thanks.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

16YearOldWoodturner said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> > Old Iowan said:
> ...


If we're gonna do that, we had better cast them, machining would get expensive quick lol


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

nice job m8 liking them fit for a knight in shining armor if he had a catapult :king: sweeet we need to hash out a trade one day .there is a thumper but who cares there has to be 3 or 4 phoenix frames :battle:


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

A knight's slingshot.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Port boy said:


> nice job m8 liking them fit for a knight in shining armor if he had a catapult :king: sweeet we need to hash out a trade one day .there is a thumper but who cares there has to be 3 or 4 phoenix frames :battle:


Thank you very much.

For sure, Hit me up sometime and we will make something happen!!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Beautiful frames Shane, like the new design you and Steve collaborated on

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Oooh... that has a nice shape! It kinda has a medieval vibe and it looks like something a knight would take on a quest to kill an evil creature of the night terrorising a poor defenceless village  ...I like it and I think you guys should get a batch cast by Proshot... I'd buy one!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Mine all mine! Hahahahahaaaa!!

Enough evil laughing. Thank you Shane for taking me up on my offer and for making these from scratch for me! I can't imagine not liking these. There's nothing subtle about these big beautiful brutes! Gonna put big bands and big pouches on 'em and shoot big steel! Thank you, thank you, thank you!

I'll get a review out after I've had a chance to shoot them. Stay tuned!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

StringSlap said:


> Mine all mine! Hahahahahaaaa!!
> 
> Enough evil laughing. Thank you Shane for taking me up on my offer and for making these from scratch for me! I can't imagine not liking these. There's nothing subtle about these big beautiful brutes! Gonna put big bands and big pouches on 'em and shoot big steel! Thank you, thank you, thank you!
> 
> I'll get a review out after I've had a chance to shoot them. Stay tuned!


Haha you are so very welcome Steve, glad I could do them up for you.

I hope you have a blast with them my friend.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Beautiful frames Shane, like the new design you and Steve collaborated on
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you brother. I really appreciate the kind words


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

urbanshooter said:


> Oooh... that has a nice shape! It kinda has a medieval vibe and it looks like something a knight would take on a quest to kill an evil creature of the night terrorising a poor defenceless village  ...I like it and I think you guys should get a batch cast by Proshot... I'd buy one!


Haha thanks!! I can see the medieval vide. Glad you like it.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Stunning work: :thumbsup: you should sell these! Looks like a perfect frame for .50 cal. ammo...


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Pebble Shooter said:


> Stunning work: :thumbsup: you should sell these! Looks like a perfect frame for .50 cal. ammo...


Thank you sir!! Very much appreciated. If anyone wants one just send me a message, we'll figure something out

They do handle heavy bands and ammo very well.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Island made said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> > nice job m8 liking them fit for a knight in shining armor if he had a catapult :king: sweeet we need to hash out a trade one day .there is a thumper but who cares there has to be 3 or 4 phoenix frames :battle:
> ...


Wait..... What?!?! You'd trade one of those?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Man those turned out great! Lovin me some thumper. 
The postage on these might come as a shock. LoL!!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

treeman said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> > Port boy said:
> ...


I'd be honoured to do a trade with any of you guys.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Ibojoe said:


> Man those turned out great! Lovin me some thumper.
> The postage on these might come as a shock. LoL!!


Thanks Joe!! Believe it or not the postage Isn't as bad as I thought it would be


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Excellent work.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

bigdh2000 said:


> Excellent work.


My most humbled thank you Dan. I really appreciate it!


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

Really nice you could make dedicated OTT and TTF and even tube exchangable forks. Since they are only attached via a screw I think that would be pretty sweet 1 body and 3 different heads for say depending on what you feel like shooting that day 

I am open for a trade lol.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

IM your going to need some metal stock I am thinking and lots of night shifts


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

JASling said:


> Really nice you could make dedicated OTT and TTF and even tube exchangable forks. Since they are only attached via a screw I think that would be pretty sweet 1 body and 3 different heads for say depending on what you feel like shooting that day
> I am open for a trade lol.
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Thank you. Yes you could definitely make them with interchangeable forks for sure.

Haha send me a message sometime I'm sure we can figure something out.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Port boy said:


> IM your going to need some metal stock I am thinking and lots of night shifts


I think your right PB. I've already had to order more stock. And I've been at work an hour early and working through every break the last few weeks working on frames lol

All in good fun, I do enjoy it. It's nice when your trade and your hobbies come together.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

now THAT is a great idea J



JASling said:


> Really nice you could make dedicated OTT and TTF and even tube exchangable forks. Since they are only attached via a screw I think that would be pretty sweet 1 body and 3 different heads for say depending on what you feel like shooting that day
> 
> I am open for a trade lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Now THAT.....is a great idea JA Sling, interchangeable heads, excellent. :yeahthat:


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Now yas all have me thinking......a single handle, with lanyard hole, tapped on the bottom for accessories, with 3 different fork styles. Ott, ttf, and tube shooter.

It would all have to go together as a kit. That way the profile and grind lines all match perfectly.

Kinda like the Simple shot hammer....only not hammer grip.

Thank for all the ideas guys!!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

While your at it, might as well bore a hole in that brass plug and insert a "earth magnet". In your spare time of course. :aahhhh:


----------



## duffman6988 (Sep 22, 2019)

if the golden pistol in 007s golden eye was a sling shot


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

So there have been a few different names suggested and references to knights in this thread. The obvious choice would be to call them Excalibur. That would be fitting, but too obvious and easy. I did a little research and this is what I WILL BE CALLING THEM. I am not suggesting that this is what Island Made has, or should, call them. Again, this is for my own amusement and not an official name, but what I am calling them. No one but Shane should determine what to call the frames he has created.

This is fitting because one of my all time favorite pass times is vermin/pest control with an air rifle. Mostly rats and starlings. And since to me these frames just scream hunter to me, the one with the more angular forks and pointed bottom shall henceforth be known to me as VERMINFATE!

To differentiate the frame with the rounded forks and bottom of grip, I named it after a sword described as being made from celestial bronze and regular mortal steel. Different materials, but the image is fitting. Plus I just think the name sounds tough and cool (and this is after all a tough and cool frame!). I will call that one BACKBITER!

A bit silly perhaps, but we're supposed to be having fun here!!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Those are really great names my friend!! I truly hope they live up to your expectations.

Where the names "heavy hitter" and "thumper" come from, my little brother absolutely loves the original design, and he says (although it's a head game) with the weight of the brass it always feels like it has so much power. And him and I have taken a lot of game with them this year and that's what we kinda have always called it.

As for "thumper" my daughter has been going through a stage where she want everything named after her. And I can't call it "Jaydan Rose". But I have always called her thumper. Lol.

But Steve your names are MUCH more exciting!! 
I hope to se some pics soon if that VARMINFATE on top of some pests!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Fantastic craftsmanship, and a very appropriate name


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Island made said:


> Those are really great names my friend!! I truly hope they live up to your expectations.
> 
> Where the names "heavy hitter" and "thumper" come from, my little brother absolutely loves the original design, and he says (although it's a head game) with the weight of the brass it always feels like it has so much power. And him and I have taken a lot of game with them this year and that's what we kinda have always called it.
> 
> ...


Many of my designs and builds have been named by a now 12, almost 13, year old when she was little.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Very nice!! :bowdown:

Making frames at work, I have a whole maintenance shop at my disposal in the evenings, but I'd never think about tinkering with a frame while at work!! :naughty:


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Tag said:


> Fantastic craftsmanship, and a very appropriate name


Thanks Tag!!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

devils son in law said:


> Very nice!! :bowdown:
> 
> Making frames at work, I have a whole maintenance shop at my disposal in the evenings, but I'd never think about tinkering with a frame while at work!! :naughty:


Thanks!!

I don't work on frames while on the clock (wink wink) lol. Just before, and during breaks.....or you know a few min here and there waiting for welding. Then you have to wait for that to cool of course.


----------



## Zaney57 (Jan 1, 2020)

Island made said:


> devils son in law said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice!! :bowdown:
> ...


I sent you a message but I have no idea if it went through. I'm not TapaTalk savvy yet

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Zaney57 said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> > devils son in law said:
> ...


Hey bud, yes I got it, and I replied to you.


----------

